# ASUS Xonar Essence STX, ST (CMI8788) quick guide for newcomers



## alexaltair (Oct 9, 2019)

I decided to post a quick guide for Xonar STX (CMI8788), Xonar ST (according to driver description support): _"A tiny bit modified xonar-freebsd driver adapted for DragonFlyBSD. Also supports Asus Essence ST card.
Original author: Alexander Polakov"_


 clone/download the driver from git:
https://github.com/polachok/xonar-freebsd

`$  git clone https://github.com/polachok/xonar-freebsd.git`

 make module snd_xonar[/B]
`$  make && make install`

 add/edit to /etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="snd_xonar"
```

 load the module
`#  kldload snd_xonar`

 check snd devices and make STX/ST default

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Asus Xonar Essence STX (AV100)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)

$ sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0
```

 reboot or restart volume mixer and pump up a volume to 80%
PS works with mine STX


----------



## rsronin (Oct 9, 2019)

alexaltair said:


> clone/download the driver from git:
> https://github.com/polachok/xonar-freebsd


Somebody adapted this or being able to adapt this for other versions already?


```
static const struct {
    uint16_t vendor;
    uint16_t devid;
    char *desc;
} xonar_hw[] = {
    /* we actually support only this one, it shouldn't be too hard to add others */
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_STX, "Asus Xonar Essence STX (AV100)"     },
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_ST,  "Asus Xonar Essence ST (AV100)"     },
#if 0
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D1,  "Asus Xonar D1 (AV100)"         },
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_DX,  "Asus Xonar DX (AV100)"         },
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D2,  "Asus Xonar D2 (AV200)"         },
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D2X, "Asus Xonar D2X (AV200)"         },
    { ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_DS,  "Asus Xonar DS (AV66)"         },
#endif
};
```

Would love to hear my DX card with OSS, but has other DACs inside (CS4398 (front) and the CS4362A (centre, side and rear)).


----------



## crees@ (Jan 5, 2020)

Have you tried the audio/oss port?


----------



## rsronin (Jan 6, 2020)

crees@ said:


> Have you tried the audio/oss port?


2 years ago i tried this port while experimenting with FreeBSD.

It worked but didn't recognize/support my usb dac/amp, same issues with Debian and OSS4 btw.


----------

